# Pulsating Water Pipes Issue



## jr64 (Sep 18, 2015)

We're on city water and do not have a expansion tank.

About a couple months ago I noticed noisy water pipes. Everytime the water was turned on at a sink or filling a toilet. The sound was more profound when two appliances were opened for example toilet filling and faucet running.

The noise (a pumping/pulsating/humming woosh) would got louder so i drained all the pipes in the house to replenish air chambers. The noise continued but not has loud.

I have put a water pressure gauge on two hose bibbs one basement level the other 2nd floor level. I thought the problem was the PRV but with 65PSI on both hose bibs I'm now not so sure. Any tips or advice? Pictures below

Should I call the water provider to see if there are issues on their end?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

It's possible it could be on their end. I doubt it though. If it were, it would affect the whole neighborhood. More than likely it's on your end.

My guess is one of those prv's inlets are clogged, needs servicing, fill valve on toilet, or as you say an expansion tank issue. 

You're right most water heaters today have an expansion tank especially if you have prv's installed. Surprised the pressure relief on the tank hasn't kick off. 

What's the current pressure at the hose bib. Thanks for the pics.

Please wait for the plumbers to respond with more advice/suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## jr64 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for your post.

Please re-read original post...


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry about that. Appears your prv's test good.

The plumbers will be along soon with more advice/suggestions.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Try securing all your pipe throughout the house.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> Try securing all your pipe throughout the house.


A malfunctioning PRV can also cause issues like that.

Or a loose washer on the main shutoff.


----------



## jr64 (Sep 18, 2015)

can the PRV be malfunctioning when water pressure is good (65psi at hose bib)

Securing pipes wouldnt be possible with a fully finished basement.

Anyway to trouble shoot this problem?

Is there any way to trouble shoot the possibility of a loose washer in the main shutoff?

**UPDATE**
I've noticed the pulsating vibration only seems to happen when there is high demand for water for example. Kitchen faucet run when washing machine is run. Or Toilet and bathroom faucet or shower and faucet any two combinations. Sometimes if the hose bib is open full blast that's enough to cause the vibration.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes a rock or other debris may be inside your PR valve causing the vibration. Occurs often after the City runs around blowing off fire hydrants are had an outside repair on the main line.

So that would be the first thing to check out. Turn off the main and open it up.


----------



## jr64 (Sep 18, 2015)

That is the plan. Thanks for your insight.

I figured I would just change the PRV out since it's probably 13yrs old and not working properly.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

jr64 said:


> That is the plan. Thanks for your insight.
> 
> I figured I would just change the PRV out since it's probably 13yrs old and not working properly.


Let us know if that fixed the problem. Thanks.


----------



## jr64 (Sep 18, 2015)

Shall do. 

Might take a couple weeks though to find some time.


----------



## jr64 (Sep 18, 2015)

Based off the pictures does it look like i need to cut the top pipe or can it be unscrewed?

I hope to install two union fittings for ease of maintenance on for the new PRV


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, it looks to be threaded. Disconnect at union, use two wrenches so you don't twist/break the pipe and some pb blaster on those threads. Once you get it off, sweat the proper union fitting that comes with the prv on that end as well. Or you can use push on connect sharkbyte fittings if you're not comfortable with soldering.

I agree, unions on both ends makes it an easy 5 minute swap out in the future. Make sure you get the double union type prv. 

Imo, If you have prv's installed, you should also install an expansion tank on the incoming line to the water heater. 10 minute job with sharkbyte fittings if you're not comfortable with soldering. Just a suggestion.

Please wait for the plumbers to respond to make sure everything is done by today's codes. eplumber or bens plumbing will know. Thanks.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

jmon you gave a correct answer why should i respond?


----------

